# Philodendron "gravielae"?



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I bought a plant at the NRBE labeled "Philodendron gravielae." I can't find any - literally zero - information about it online. It looks a bit different from most other philodendron - very heart-shaped, shiny slick leaves on delicate stems. 

Anyone have any info on this species? I'll post a pic when I get home, but that won't be for a week...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.botany.com/philodendron.html
There was nothing under that name here. There are some good descriptions though. Maybe it was misspelled or it may be some kind of hybrid. Hopefully Harry will be able to help.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe you mean Philo. grazielae? If so its one of the better Philos suited for the viv as its leaves stay small. heres one on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Philodendron-grazie ... dZViewItem


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

What I can tell you is that this plant loves the viv but is SLOW. I dunno if its just slow for me or not but all the plants of it I have are slow.

Good luck.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have one too and mine grows slowly as well. It's at the bottom of the tank near water and gets plenty of light. Besides that, it's a really neat looking viv plant. I wouldn't use it in a viv with larger frogs. They would break the leaves off in no time. Mine's in a pum tank.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

when it gets bigger its leaves and stem get pretty sturdy.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

_Philodendron grazielae _

Great plant, but it puts a new meaning on slow growing (for a tropical rainforest plant). This is not a plant you have to worry about taking over your tank in the near future... but I love it anyways.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

A belated thank-you to everyone who helped out. That's definitely the plant.

Anyone know country/region of origin?


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Peru.


----------

